# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Living Starships for a Militant, Alien Worm Race

## Gamerprinter

So, I needed a one day break from making map tiles (another big project I'm almost done with), so I created a 3D illustration of some creepy alien race of telepathic worms called Nelid. I thought what kind of creepy space invaders would cool to make and possibly publish as a tiny race product for Starfinder RPG as third party - bugs or lizards (both are already existing in Starfinder), squids or something else? Worms was interesting one. I thought as telepathic slavers, they've used their slaves to build vehicles and equipment to better serve the Nelid interests, so I used that idea to build the monster.

Then I thought, if I were going to make this a race guide, I ought to include more than just ecology, history and stat block. I'm going to need to create some equipment, armor/weapons, their starships, just to more fully flesh them out fuse in the game. So I created a Chrysalis ship, deciding to make their ships livng or a bio-hybrid ship, though this is much more biological than a hybrid. I imagine a living, huge caterpillar halted from transformation and forming the mechanical systems inside the ship, with a jump and manuever drive squeezed in. I still plan to do a "deck plan", but wanted to show the interior layout. I tried a cutaway view, but the 3D looked sloppy for that, so I redid it by making the chrysalis hull exterior transparent to show the biological cavities as rooms and corridors inside, which will make the deck plan a bit of a challenge.

So here's couple Nelid 3D illustrations I'm using, one showing the chrysalis ship from the outside, as well as it's drop ramp opened allowing invading forces egress out, and the transparent exterior view of the decks inside. Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Alright I just finished the deck plans for the Nelid (worm) Chrysalis starship. Since everything had to have a biological look, I opted to do the plan in 3D, one bay at time then the corridor, then mashed them together to form the intended deck plan with a square grid. Again, included the 3D transparent view because the layout of the decks are bit odd because the different levels of the bays and the curvature of the corridor... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Decided to create the exterior view of the Nelid chyrsalis mother ship, which has 12 chyrsalis ships surrounding it, with tube worm structures sticking out the top and bottom to funnel drive power. When you see one of these in orbit, it's not alone, planetary invasions involve 144 mother ships minimum with a surface invasion force just shy of 40,000 nelid worm infantry and airforces... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

I wanted to do one illustration with a Nelid and a humanoid in a non-threatening situation, where the Nelid is attempting a telepathic communication, because though the Nelid are a threat, they aren't always obviously so. Often taking care and great lengths of time studying their encountered being and attempting soft control over the long haul before eventually enslaving them, decades or centuries later... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Last nelid illustration in 3D for the ecology section. I made it's skin entirely transparent to better show it's internal organs... enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Threat Report #1: the Nelid race of telepathic worms - a new enemy race for Starfinder, now available for only $2.99. This product features a full detailed and illustrated PDF guide, 19 pages long, 4 pages of 24 x 36 inch print ready deck plans, Roll20 ready deck plans, virtual tabletop ready deck plans. Just in time to have your next greatest invasion threat for your home game!

Now available *HERE*.

----------

